# Headlamps for France



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Having read what to do if you have a LHD Hymer for England, tried to work the system for changing headlamps back to dip right for France - leaving in a fortnight.

Problem is that the previous owners have managed to chew the screwheads up so well, that there is no way I can get them out.

Anybody got any bright ideas on how one can improve the access to the back of the headlight to remove these, or am I forced back on the stick on beam benders ?

Smick


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I can't help but this will bump it up although it is probably too late


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

I'm afraid no answer but more questions re the dreaded headlights.

I've just spent a hour and made no progress in trying to un-screw the 3 screws in order to rotate the headlamp to change the lights to driving on the right.

Is the best access from the top or the underside?

Is the best tool a short shaft cross head screw driver?

Do most Hymer owners manage to switch or do they buy stick on convertors?

Geoff.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

> or do they buy stick on convertors?


We always do......... it's so much quicker eh?


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've done it! I've done it!

So it was a challenge but on reflection probably not a good idea.
The idea that one would change the headlights over one or twice a year is not very practical. The effort & time are substantial & the screw heads would chew up in time. I'll put them back to UK after the french trip & then use stick on convertors.
For the record I managed to acess half the screws from the top & half from the bottom. A short shaft cross head driver was essential owing to lack of space & the fact the you have to feel the driver onto the screw and then transfer your fingers to the driving end.

German engineering has taken a knock over this, surely a sprung loaded design would have been better.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Have to admit that I chickened out of further screw chewing, and bought a set of super beam benders - decided that grand expenditure of £5.99 was better value than trying to dislocate my shoulder whilst having my nose pressed hard to the brake master cylinder !

They (the beam benders) worked fine - which was more than the weather did while we were in France - 3 dry days out of 10 is a poor return for all that preparation. Never mind, off to sunny Cornwall next week, Scotland in September after all the kids have gone back to school....

Smick


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Oh No!!*

Briefly,

It appears that my new used Hymer was set up for driving on the right.
The veh has a new MOT in this condition.
With much grief I spent a day switching the headlights round for the french trip but through my ignorance I was actually putting them into UK condition!
I'm off to buy a roll of black tape now and read the article on how to DIY beam benders!


----------

